# Lifetime Predator Hunting Goals



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Let's hear it: What is your lifetime goal for predator hunting?

I have decided on mine. I want to kill a predator in each county in ND. I realize this will take some time due to time limitations, land access, and travel. So far I am at 7 counties. Only 46 more counties to go 

I should have it done by the time I am as old as Plainsman. oke: :wink:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

:lol: Right now, my goal is to just see a coyote while hunting. It's not too much to ask, is it? :lol: 
Dan


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

After that, I guess I'll work on actually shooting one. :lol: 
Dan


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Good thread.

I have 3 goals. One will probly happen this winter.

A. Call in and kill a MN Bobcat. Good enough fur to get tanned and on the wall

B. Call in and kill a MN Grey fox. Good enough fur to get tanned and on the wall.

C. Help Jess (GF) get her first Coyote or Red fox. That will probly happen this winter. She's already had a red come in on her side but was too far for the shotgun. Was carrying my fathers .222 on another hunt but both yotes came in on my side together. She got to finish one of those two off.
She went out and bought her own .223 now and got it dialed in good enough to kill a coyote. Hasn't had time to find the load the gun likes best yet.


----------



## straight shooter (Oct 15, 2007)

I became interested in coyote hunting back in the mid-80's. I went out and bought a new Marlin model 781 bolt action .22 magnum and a couple of hand held varmint calls and I was all set to blast those 'onery varmints...or so I thought. I went out about a half a dozen times and *NEVER saw one coyote. I lost interest.

So, here I am some 20+ years later and I have the itch again. This time I bought a new H&R Handi Rifle, .223 and topped it with a 6-24 x 40mm Tasco Target/Varmint scope. I also picked up a Cass Creek electronic Varmint call. I've been back out a few times...still no luck. But, I'm not giving up this time. Sooner or later I'm bound to get lucky. My goal is to reap the rewards of a sport I truly enjoy! :sniper:*


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Get a coyote, bobcat, grey and red fox all in one season. Write a book on predator hunting.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I want a Bobcat, and a MT. Lion. I am going to work on both next year. Ohh wait this year. Friend lives in Grassy Butte not 5 miles from where a few of them were killed. They have tracks through there yard all the time. :lol:

As for the bobcat. I want to get him wherever I can. I want a fullbody mount of both. I would like to catch the Bobcat.

Lastly, a wolf. Either once they open a season out west, or at a friends of mine where they get tags for them because they are so over populated and kill all of there livestock.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I just want to become good at it, and enjoy it for as long as I live. Have about a 50% call in rate(not how many I call & kill just call in), and pride myself not in how many kills I have, but the quality of the animal. And of course become an efficent shooter, and have quick clean kills.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

To get 10 coyotes. Here in Pennsylvania thats pretty good :sniper:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I should have it done by the time I am as old as Plainsman.


  Ya, ya, ya. 

I have a simple goal, kill them. Everyone has a different way of deriving satisfaction. Mine will surprise you. Everyone knows my enjoyment of long range hunting, but with coyote the closer I get them the more I enjoy it. I like to use hand calls and get them as close as I can. Perhaps my most memorable are bow kills.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

hunt4P&Y

You may want to check which unit Grassy Butte is in. The badlands unit is closed for the season as they have taken 5 cats already. If it is not in there you are good to go. That is, if you are trying for a cat this year.

Good goals everyone. Keep em coming!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Yes, it is closed for the season, but it will open up later this year! :lol:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Oh you're talking about 2008. I was talking about lisence year. My sportsman lisence expires on March 31st each year. That is my hunting new year.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

I'd like to pay for my new rifle I'm about to get from selling coyote furs.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Yeah I was trying to be a smarty pants and say this year. :lol:


----------



## Gohizzle (Nov 3, 2007)

I would like to make it out to Billings MT and get my first coyote...........W/Johnfoster


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi John: Good luck with getting enough yotes to pay for the gun (LOL). That's never happened to me. The more coyote do-dads I get -- rifles, scopes, calls, camo, etc., the further in the hole I go. I don't know if there's any critter hunter alive that can collect as many 'gotta haves' as a coyote hunter (And I love every one of those do-dads). 

Last year, I sold two lots of yotes. Averaged $37.50 on the first bunch, $42 on the second. When I factor in my gas, cost of licence, skinning and stretching, royalty, commission, blah, blah, blah, I lose about $7.50 a coyote. 

That's why I tell my friends that it's a good thing I don't shoot a hundred of them, if I did I couldn't afford to hunt 'em.

The best thing is to get your do-dads, show the wife the fur cheque and tell her what a smart fellow you are and what a good investment you've made in hunting coyotes.

That's what I tell my wife although for some reason, I think she's starting to catch on to me. :wink:

In the meantime, whack a bunch of 'em with that new gun. :beer:

Good luck and shoot straight. Saskcoyote


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Gohizzle: just say "when".   

saskcoyote: you're probably right. I'd just like to have some income to offset the cost of this addiction. Right now I have 2 skins in the deep freeze, so it's going to take a while at this rate. Good hunting.
:beer: 
John


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Make sure they thaw completly beofre trying to un fold them.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

My wife just shkes her head everytime I put my hunting clothes on...for anything. I think she's sorta amused at my coyote efforts thusfar.

Yesterday we had a coyote discussion. I was bouncing ideas and thoughts off of her.

I asked her what she thought about the eyes, ears, and nose of the coyote and how they use them. We wrestled this topic around for a few and then she said "What I mean is, if the wind is from the west and a coyote is west of your position, he's going to try to circle around you and use his nose to see what you are."

I said: "How do you know lthis? Did you read that somewhere."

She said: "No, but that's what I'd do if I were a coyote."

Two thoughts immediately struck me. First, I thought I should just get a big strecher and skin her out. :lol:

Secondly, I though I should probably just give her the gun and let her run amuk over the land. Probably have more luck than me. :lol: 'Course, if she thinks like a coyote, it might be my hide on the strecher. :lol:

Good hunting,
Dan


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Thats kinda funny, yet, Kinda wierd. You'll fit in just fine with the rest of us on this site D.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

dfisher

I like those discussions about hunting when you "aren't" hunting. Reminds me of the time Papapete and I were playing pool at a buddy's house and I was trying to lipsqeak the cue ball closer to the other side of the table to set up my next shot. You have to always be thinking of coyote hunting. :lol:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Sasquatch........wait, they arent protected are they?


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

I have no predator hunting goals. I do however have some "wants." (Goals make it sound like you actually have to *work* towards something) :wink:

I'd like to shoot a wolf and a cougar (called in.) I'd like to shoot 20 coyotes in a single day.

Most of all I would like all of Minnesota's coyotes to die so the red foxes can come back.

I'm not really asking for much. :lol:


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

I'd like to take all the popular predators of North America and Africa. An Alaskan wolf too.

Not sure how to set goals for my homestate of Indiana, but I suspect I'll get better at this game over the next 25-30 years. My generation of hoosier hunters is the first to've had a huntable population of coyotes from their first day in the field. I've taken a few hundred in ten years, maybe 2,500 career kills isn't unrealistic?


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Jbr how far is Homestead from Hgtn. County?


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

for the local peta b#%@h that lives near a few of my favorite hunting spots who will literally drive around the section honking her f*@$^&g horn cause she knows what i am doing when she sees my pickup, move away or get attacked by a pack of coyotes, she just did it to me this morning so im a little mad.


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

That is what my old lady calls gun control.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Turn her in man. Its illegal in the state of ND to negatively interfere with a legally conducted hunt.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Is it illegal to honk the horn if it isn't important. Distrbing the peace


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

CoyoteBlitz said:


> Jbr how far is Homestead from Hgtn. County?


I live about 150 mile away but travel through there often. I've hunted Jay/Blackford/Allen and Adams a few times.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Jason N

Invite the neighbor lady over for some deer sausage, some pheasant soup, or any other wild game. Turn the heat waaaay down and if she gets cold, offer her a tanned coyote hide to keep warm. LOL


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Next time you come thru send me a PM maybe you could help us out a bit. Last night we got a pack to break loose but couldn't get them in, then we got a single answer. Then when we were walking in we walked up in this point of trees and I walked up on this deer carcass. When I got up to the others I said guys there is a huge a$$ deer carcass over there, they walked over and looked at it and the one kid says thats a dog man, and sure enuugh it had a purple collar on it. We have some of the meanest yotes I've heard about b/c this was a great dane size dog that they took down and ate.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Same as my doe goal. I want to triple on coyotes.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 26, 2007)

Heck I'd just like to get them thinned out enough around my home place that I don't see any coyotes stalking through my cows or my neighbors cows. We've got few wary problem coyotes here, and the only times I ever see them are when I am in a tractor or truck and don't have a rifle with me. I swear I never see those damn couple of yotes when I am looking for them in my pickup.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

POGO I can help you achieve your goal! :lol:


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

My lifetime predator goal is to figure out what I have to do to call in coyotes this time of year.

In the early part of the season, they're easy (in relative terms). But come deer season and beyond...  As the season goes on, I like to think I'm improving my calling -- I try different vocalizations, mix 'em up, try to use coyote psychology, try to play 'mind games' (as Randy A. would say) and so on.

Yet, my returns are a fraction of what I get early in the season. I know there's still lots of yotes out there (in fact, wife and I went for a beer and steak the other night. Friend dropped over, told me to come out to her place because yotes had just killed a new-born calf and another that was a month old).

When work permits me, I'll get out there but the odds are stacked against me. Yet it's the same area where I whacked 'em regularly two months ago. No, they haven't been educated because the dogs that did come in are at the fur buyer's auction house at this moment.

That's my lifetime predator goal -- discover the music that's needed to pull in yotes consistently whether it's October, November, December, January or February.

Good luck and shoot straight. Saskcoyote


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

fallguy I should as for an actual goal i would be beside myself to get a mt lion those kittys are amazing! Maybe if I keep trying to use my Hot Dog instead of the red desert a mt lion would try kill me cause it sounds phony the lion may think someone drove over a pig and it was still alive!!! :jammin:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Who knows maybe that hot dog is the secret weapon?!


----------

